# Bath Salts???



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Bath Salts?

02:00 Black male brought by ambulance for intoxication and weird behavior. Pt was out drinking and suddenly had gone down to a fetal position growling and not responding in a human manner to any questions from his friends

02:15 stepped outside the room to get some meds and equipment I needed for this patient.

02:17 turn around and see that patient had taken his clothes off (still wearing underwear) and was standing by the sliding glass door fixated in me with a frozen gaze.

02:18 I enter the room demanding that patient would return to his stretcher (many years in the trauma team have given me a commanding ability to de-escalate most situations) but not this time!

With a savage growl the black individual attacked me, the years in the military help me avoid his mouth trying to bite me and hit him in the ribs in a way that had sent many men to the ground before. Not this guy, he turns in mid air like a cougar, bounces from the stretcher and jump at me again, same maneuver, this time I use more force, but same effect, nothing. This guy continues to look at me like I'm a deli sandwich and other ER nurses start to enter the room. It took 12 of us to hold him down for long enough for leather restraints to me applied, face net and a titanic amount of anti-psychotics and sedatives to be given

02:55 Patient is finally out

03:20 pt moved to safe room n psych ward heavily medicated, and tied down.

*Notes:* not one time this guy tried to punch, slap, kick or head butt me. All he was trying to do was to bite.

I'm really freaked out.


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

I'm beginning to wonder about these attacks. If not drugs, than what? 
We had a police officer shot and killed by an individual & during his hearing he was growling & snarling. I thought this was an act, but maybe not.
News said Florida attack was NOT bath salts... Strange behavior for someone who only had MJ in their system. This of course leads me to the question, what aren't they telling us?
I'm glad your ok, and understandably shook up. Folks like you are special people. I for one could not do what you do. But I'm glad you can. 
Maybe a good shot will calm your nerves.
Stay safe!


----------



## Jack Aubrey (May 24, 2009)

No doubt, something is going on here. I too am glad you are alright. Thank you for helping people in need. Please stay safe, go home in one piece at the end of the shift! JA


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Removing cloths is a common activety for some drugs and conditions, the patient over heats and strips down to try and cool themselves. 

I don't think it's bath salts because at least weird 2 the attackers have came back as clean of them. And of course some of the new ones have been deliberate copy cat attacks.


----------



## Emerald (Jun 14, 2010)

I've seen weird behavior like that during spring break.. someone was selling joints laced with PCP and some with embalming fluids. Took several police officers in full riot gear and tazers to drop a few of them. 
Glad you are okay.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

Smith & Wesson invented the cure for TNB many years ago...

ok, they didn't invent it, just perfected it


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

Maybe the gubberment is systematically turning on the implants.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Whew - heavy duty post! Glad you held him off alone till someone got there and glad you managed to stay away from his teeth. Hope you can mentally calm down now - I'm sure that this will be in your head for a while. I wasn't there and I think I'm freaked out for you.

I, too, wonder what's up with all the growling and biting lately. Has it been going on all along unreported? So bizarre.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Had one similar. Older female had a long history of bipolar. Meds not working well and really needed a change but she had a lazy doctor. So a hurricane hits and the husband brings her the ER 3 times at 2 different hospitals. Sent home all 3 times. Had one new script but wasn't working. The husband calls 911 after she becomes very combative at home(screaming and jumping on the bed, hitting). Needless to say, she didn't like me or anybody showing up to help. Got punched pretty hard and wound up restraining her. She is growing like an animal in a deep voice, laying on the floor, trying to bite at my feet and ankles. She died 3 days later of a blood clot in the brain. Granted she had chemical imbalance issues but the blood clot made her do some crazy things her husband of many years had not seen her do.


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

The main problem for me is that the Miami guy resulted negative for bath salts. Not everyone has the ability to test for it (we don't as far as I know) but from the many cases within the last few weeks I am sure that some were. What if they are all negative for bath salts? What is this thing then? Does the government know something we don't? Why are the authorities pushing bath salts as a reason when it seems that it might not be the truth? Is this a virus? A biological weapon that leaked? I dunno. What I do know is that all over the country ER nurses and doctors like myself are wrestling these people unprotected, thinking its drug related, but if it's viral how does it spread? Are we at risk? Bite, spit, breathing?? What does it take to get it? I think I'm sick to my stomach thinking about this


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

UGH!!!!! NEVER THOUGHT ABOUT IT BEING A VIRUS!!!! I certainly hope not! Guess I thought it was self inflicted - never dreamed it could be a virus. Can a virus do that to you? UGH!


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

There be many drugs, new ones comin long all the time, ya ain't gonna test fer all of em. Some a these folks er just nuts, others on drugs.

I wouldn't be gettin all worried bout no zombie invasion. Media be promotin it cause it sells.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

I think about the permanant damage some of these new chemical drugs cause. One may test negative, but what about past use? Did the maybe one time trial use cause permanent damage to brain cells? Maybe its a gradual degeneration of cells from past ingestion? I don't think it viral or bacterial. Certainly could be wrong. My line of thinking what the problem is, is chemical damage. Long exposure to any chemical causes great damage to DNA as well. So with all the newly made basement chemicals, who's to say what the long/short term consequences are, yet. After all lead paint and asbestos were thought to be perfectly safe to have in our homes.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

TraumaHawk2011 said:


> Bath Salts?
> 
> 02:00 Black male brought by ambulance for intoxication and weird behavior. Pt was out drinking and suddenly had gone down to a fetal position growling and not responding in a human manner to any questions from his friends
> 
> ...


Saltsmoker.:nuts:

Anybody know if they ever return to normal?


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Okay I give up. Someone help me. 

With the rampant distrust of the goverment on this board over well everything how is it it swallows bath salts a s a villain so readily?

Not federal action on guns is a conspiracy to lull people into complacency.
Bath salt are a threat to civilization, never mind the PSA that are almost verbatim pot ones from 60yrs ago.


----------



## pixieduster (Mar 28, 2012)

Magus said:


> Saltsmoker.:nuts:
> 
> Anybody know if they ever return to normal?


Good question! I will find out and let u know. May only be an opinion but I believe its the same as meth or crack. Proven to cause permanent changes in the brain. Not that people don't quit and never smoke again but the changes are permanent.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Okay I give up. Someone help me.
> 
> With the rampant distrust of the goverment on this board over, well, everything; how is it that it swallows bath salts as a villain so readily?
> 
> Bath salt are a threat to civilization, never mind the PSA that are almost verbatim pot ones from 60yrs ago.


For me, it's anecdotal, it's from personal experience with 'salt smokers'. I never understood the PCP-hysteria of the 1980s until watching my friend's niece and 'baby-daddy' destroy themselves, and much of her grandmother's property, with this ka-ka. She hasn't smoked for over a year now, yet she still talks to him (the baby-daddy); oh, did I *forget* to mention that he's been DEAD for a year?!?!!?  :nuts: I haven't seen the 'bath salts' PSA, I was almost-shocked when you mentioned that there was such a thing considering the glacial pace the govt moves at for anything that doesn't involve taking more of MY money... of course this drug isn't actually 'new', it's just been gaining popularity over the last few years. 



bahramthered said:


> Not federal action on guns is a conspiracy to lull people into complacency.


I can't quite parse this sentence, could you re-write it so that I can understand it correctly? (I'm slow ya know  )


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I can't quite parse this sentence, could you re-write it so that I can understand it correctly? (I'm slow ya know  )


Watch an NRA speech or fixed noise on this subject. The Federal Government is not exacting crazy new rules for guns because it is bidding it's time under a conspiracy to lull gun owners into complacency before they reveal their radical gun control plan. 
Or Fast and Furious which was federal officers trying to track legal gun purchases where the buyers where obvious straw purchurses for mexican drug cartels. This was allowed or encouraged to increase gun violence and sour the american public on gun ownership as a prelude for stripping the second amendment.

reparsed enough?


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

I, too would be interested in whether or not they can or do recover from their "episode". Aren't there some drugs that get carried through the system pretty quickly? Maybe that's why they aren't testing positive for this. Could be a new method of cooking meth that we haven't found out about yet. Could be lots of stuff. Including the govt. There were drugs involved in the 'fast and furious' debacle so why would this be any harder to believe?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Lets petition some do good group to make "bath salts" a capitol felony.

Screw the "MY body, My business" thing, this crap turns people into raving psychotics!


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

Magus said:


> Screw the "MY body, My business" thing, this crap turns people into raving psychotics!


Socialist bastard.


----------



## sunny (Dec 26, 2010)

What if this is the reaction of people who's body chemistry can't handle GMO foods? An allergic reaction of sorts to the modified DNA in the organisms. Could that monkeyed up DNA change brain chemistry or cause brain bleeding? Now there's something big bro would want to hide.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

It's just another example of how drugs are for losers. They think that because it doesn't kill them immediately that they're safe. And of course nobody on drugs can self-evaluate because they're under the influence of drugs.

My wife's ex-husband started smoking pot at 14 and has never stopped. He has literally not matured since then. When my stepson got to be that age we saw him pass up his father in maturity. I've seen potheads become apathetic and lazy. Not care about anybody or anything except getting high. They like to think marijuana is safer than alcohol but I could have a beer every day for life and it wouldn't change my brain chemistry like marijuana use does.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

bahramthered said:


> Socialist bastard.


Being tough on crime has nothing to do with economic theory.

Cursing someone has no place on this board.


----------



## Salekdarling (Aug 15, 2010)

bahramthered said:


> Socialist bastard.


Lol!


BillS said:


> Being tough on crime has nothing to do with economic theory.
> 
> Cursing someone has no place on this board.


Honestly, I read this to be "funny"... And not insulting. But I do have a twisted sense of humor. :dunno:


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

BillS said:


> Being tough on crime has nothing to do with economic theory.
> 
> Cursing someone has no place on this board.


I think crossfinger: ) he was joking...


----------



## bahramthered (Mar 10, 2012)

The_Blob said:


> I think crossfinger: ) he was joking...


Yes that was a joke, I should not have posted or added the last word too.

It was a cheap shot at Magnus who I think has a sense of humor, and who's last post was hopefully a joke. For the record I like Magnus and he's liked a lot of my posts so I hope he likes me.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

bahramthered said:


> Socialist bastard.


SEIG HEIL sweetheart. :thefinger: 



The_Blob said:


> I think crossfinger: ) he was joking...


I KNOW he was. so am I.



bahramthered said:


> Yes that was a joke, I should not have posted or added the last word too.
> 
> It was a cheap shot at Magnus who I think has a sense of humor, and who's last post was hopefully a joke. For the record I like Magnus and he's liked a lot of my posts so I hope he likes me.


We all good dude. 
BUT I was not joking.willingly ingesting something that has a high possibility of turning one into a flesh munching cannibal freak is almost as bad as a random drive by shooting.why can't people stick to the stuff the earth gave us and leave the damn chems alone?Mother earth won't kill ya' unless you do something really really dumb, like make it a lifestyle.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

Magus, bahram, blob and a few others here actualy have a fine sense of humor and thick skin. They are good people, welcome by my fire anytime.

As to drug laws, I think they are absurd, and completely contrary to any notion of liberty.


----------



## PopPop (Sep 14, 2010)

FatTire said:


> Magus, bahram, blob and a few others here actualy have a fine sense of humor and thick skin. They are good people, welcome by my fire anytime.
> 
> As to drug laws, I think they are absurd, and completely contrary to any notion of liberty.


Drug Laws promote crime, not prevent it. When they outlaw Bourbon only outlaws and me will have bourbon.


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

ive never been a criminal, but ive always been an outlaw... i come by it honestly though, i was raised that way


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

FatTire said:


> Magus, bahram, blob and a few others here actualy have a fine sense of humor and thick skin. They are good people, welcome by my fire anytime.
> 
> As to drug laws, I think they are absurd, and completely contrary to any notion of liberty.


"DRUG laws" are only there to make sure the mega pharmacies can grab a little more glitter.can't have some granny curing stomach cancer with polk berry wine and a lemon wedge can we? its unsanitary!only our high paid union technicians can p1ss in the mixing vats!notice they want to control vitamins and supplements too? if we're all sick, they get richer! and lets not mention all the "drug" money the police confiscate every day from folks who wouldn't know weed if it was growing out of their butt!

The war on drugs is a war on US! all the dope the M.I.C needs sails over the border like a dry fart in a high wind and they won't tolerate competition foreign or domestic!


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Well, drugs, but if it was not, an nothing else showed up from testing, then, ehem, demonic possession. Sure think I'm crazy, but it can happen, and yes I believe in it. Drugs are often a cause for less than normal behavior, but there are sometimes there is no other explanation.

My sister referred to an article she read about this, it was gruesome and I told her to stop and not tell me anymore, I was literally feeling sick even having that partial image in my head.


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

With all the MSM folks and politicians screaming Bath Salts! Bath Salts! You know there has to be more to it than that.

For those of us who still watch the boob tube, how many big pharma advertisements do you see? In the first 15 seconds they say this is the best thing in the world for what ails ya and 99% of doctors recommend it. Then the next 45 seconds they rapidly list all the ‘possible side effects’ of this wonder drug while someone happily cavorts on the screen. They list some pretty scary things too and possible death is almost always there. If you read the precautions that come with the drugs (get a magnifying glass to do this) there are more scary ones on that. Now, let’s look at what taking two or more of these drugs might do to someone. Do you just add together all the possible side effects or could there be some reaction between the drugs that causes different ones to occur? Add in their diet or lack of certain vitamins and you have a pretty scary concoction of side effects. I believe they are not looking at the whole picture with these folks, only what they want to look for.

Could they also be mentally unstable to begin with? Sure, who else but a nut case would do things like that! Add in a few legally prescribed prescription drugs and you have a wide open spectrum of possible side effects.

I know from personal experience what mixing a few of these wonder drugs can do. Have a side effect from one? Here is another to cure that for ya! It leads to all kinds of unforeseen complications and unusual, unexpected side effects. I stopped taking all daily meds and control just about all issues with diet now. What I can’t control this way I live with.

My opinion on the ‘Drug war’ is follow the money. It is not there to stop anything. Look at how long it has been going on, how much money has been poured into it and look at the results. Drug use is as bad or increasing since it was started. It isn’t working. Think it is time to look into alternatives? Let’s look at Portugal and their try at reducing drug use. Speaking of that, check into Afghanistan and the poppy growing. The Taliban had it almost wiped out and ever since the US has gone in it has increased exponentially.


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Ok update! Even though I'm afraid of sharing this. Most of you will not believe me, and my reputation (if I have one  ) will go down the drain. But this is of such a weird nature, that I feel that as a fellow prepper I have to pass down to you. It turns out that my "bitting friend" is related to a staff member that approached me on arrival to work yesterday. She told me the "bitter" was a nice guy that had a good job in a bank and going to school for his masters (I'm actually doing that myself) and that he never got in trouble till Friday night. Furthermore, they haven't heard from him since. I checked with psych and he never made it there. He was transferred to another facility by military staff they told me. This freaked me out, there are only two people that can sign a transfer at night. The nursing house supervisor, and the ER charge nurse. I spoke to the supervisor, he did not know anything and had no log of such an event. I was the ER charge nurse 

WTF??????? 

End of story, this guy is a ghost. I told the family member that they should report him missing. We will see what happens!


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

When I was a Deputy Sheriff , I talked to a lot of young people who believed that Marijuana should be legalized. They made a valid point in stating that a limited use of it was not anymore damaging that Alcohol.

On the surface this argument sounds valid but when you look a little deeper here is what you find.

Marijuana is not legal. Because it is not legal, Insurance companys will cancel workman's compensation policys if an employer refuses to discharge an employee injured on the job who tests positive for MJ.

For instance, A truck driver smokes MJ on the weekend to relax. On Wednesday when he is driving his truck , he has a wreck and at the hospital he is required to do a urine test for drugs. He will still test positive for MJ. He loses his job and his famiely suffers.

Alcohol, (which I do not use), is legal and a BA will give his precentage of Alcohol in his blood stream. You can tell if he is intoxicated and impared at the time he has a werck. If he was drunk on Sunday and stopped drinking that night on Monday he is sober and no alcohol can be detected in his blood stream.

One is legal and the other is not.

What responcible person would risk loseing his job just to get high ?


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Weird beginning, weird ending. There are some stories that I don't tell cuz I wouldn't believe them either had I not been there. Glad you shared it, but it is strange, huh?


----------



## cengasser (Mar 12, 2012)

Well that's a strange twist. Wonder where 
He "went missing" too.
I have heard stranger, what worries me is that this doesn't sound strange. 
What does that say about society & the times we live in?


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

cengasser said:


> Well that's a strange twist. Wonder where
> He "went missing" too.
> I have heard stranger, what worries me is that this doesn't sound strange.
> What does that say about society & the times we live in?


Our freedom is borrowed, or worse yet, an illusion


----------



## FatTire (Mar 20, 2012)

BillM said:


> When I was a Deputy Sheriff , I talked to a lot of young people who believed that Marijuana should be legalized. They made a valid point in stating that a limited use of it was not anymore damaging that Alcohol.
> 
> On the surface this argument sounds valid but when you look a little deeper here is what you find.
> 
> ...


That's the point bill, the harm comes from itbeing illegal, not the drug itself.


----------



## HoppeEL4 (Dec 29, 2010)

Anyone have any ideas why a military transfer would have happened? 

So maybe the idea of a virus is not far fetched?


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

HoppeEL4 said:


> Anyone have any ideas why a military transfer would have happened?
> 
> So maybe the idea of a virus is not far fetched?


Was he military personnel? Reserves or Guard or something?


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Was he military personnel? Reserves or Guard or something?


As far as I know he was not military, but it seems there's a lot I don't know about this guy


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Don't know if anyone remembers the 1st incident in miami. Remember when they cleaned up the body they were in the bunny/chem suits with respirators. Why?? The same day the gov said it was drugs. The next day it was bath salts. Tox screenings take weeks to come back and when it did it was only weed. Even weed laced with PCP or other drugs would show up but nothing did. Only weed. Now why do you clean up a bloody corpse/crime scene in bunny suits unless you are protecting against some transmittable virus/disease. Why was hawks patient snatched away? All these questions lead to only one answer and that is this is a transmittable virus/disease and the gov is trying to clean it up and hide it. I'm sure turtle the gov backer would say its nonsense and our good and noble gov would never do such a thing so I ask what's the other answer? Either trauma is lying about the military taking his patient away and in miami they cleaned up in bunny suits cause they had a party to go to and didn't want to get blood on their dancin shoes or....... there is a zombie virus.


----------



## TraumaHawk2011 (Apr 23, 2012)

mojo4 said:


> Don't know if anyone remembers the 1st incident in miami. Remember when they cleaned up the body they were in the bunny/chem suits with respirators. Why?? The same day the gov said it was drugs. The next day it was bath salts. Tox screenings take weeks to come back and when it did it was only weed. Even weed laced with PCP or other drugs would show up but nothing did. Only weed. Now why do you clean up a bloody corpse/crime scene in bunny suits unless you are protecting against some transmittable virus/disease. Why was hawks patient snatched away? All these questions lead to only one answer and that is this is a transmittable virus/disease and the gov is trying to clean it up and hide it. I'm sure turtle the gov backer would say its nonsense and our good and noble gov would never do such a thing so I ask what's the other answer? Either trauma is lying about the military taking his patient away and in miami they cleaned up in bunny suits cause they had a party to go to and didn't want to get blood on their dancin shoes or....... there is a zombie virus.


I'm not lying, even though I was not witness of it, just what was reported to me, I was off for 24 hours before I got that info. I do remember the suits in Miami and did think that was weird too, our EMS do not respond like that even on bloody accidents unless there is a virus involved. I hope it's not a virus, or if it is that I am miraculously not contaminated or given it to my children ugh!


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

Well trauma take lots of blood samples of yourself to leave an evidence trail. If it is a virus we might need the truth as it looks like everything else is being scrubbed clean both literally and figuratively.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

mojo4 said:


> Don't know if anyone remembers the 1st incident in miami. Remember when they cleaned up the body they were in the bunny/chem suits with respirators. Why?? The same day the gov said it was drugs. The next day it was bath salts. Tox screenings take weeks to come back and when it did it was only weed. Even weed laced with PCP or other drugs would show up but nothing did. Only weed. Now why do you clean up a bloody corpse/crime scene in bunny suits unless you are protecting against some transmittable virus/disease. Why was hawks patient snatched away? All these questions lead to only one answer and that is this is a transmittable virus/disease and the gov is trying to clean it up and hide it. I'm sure turtle the gov backer would say its nonsense and our good and noble gov would never do such a thing so I ask what's the other answer? Either trauma is lying about the military taking his patient away and in miami they cleaned up in bunny suits cause they had a party to go to and didn't want to get blood on their dancin shoes or....... there is a zombie virus.


Hahaha, I'm "the gov backer" now? I've never tried to portray the government as currently noble or infallible, by any means; I'm simply not one to blame everything on a government conspiracy when there is a simpler and more sensible answer.

Anyhow....

"Bath salts" ARE drugs; it is simply a street name given to a particular drug. We were given a law enforcement-sensitive warning about the increase in use several months ago.

The tox screen is worrisome, because it either means that it is something that doesn't show up in a standard tox screen, or it is something that the CDC doesn't want to start a panic over. Either way, the million-dollar question is: what the hell is it?


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

From everything I've read and seen, I'm leaning towards a Virus.


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

WatchUr6 said:


> From everything I've read and seen, I'm leaning towards a Virus.


I must be so very niave. I really had NO CLUE that a virus could actually do something like this. No, I don't watch zombie movies, or any other type of horror flick. The only answer I'd have accepted was a bad reaction to illegal drugs. Guess I should go do some homework and see if I can grasp this. I so don't want to believe it.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Possumfam said:


> I must be so very niave. I really had NO CLUE that a virus could actually do something like this. No, I don't watch zombie movies, or any other type of horror flick. The only answer I'd have accepted was a bad reaction to illegal drugs. Guess I should go do some homework and see if I can grasp this. I so don't want to believe it.


Its just a guess on my part. The tox screen on that guy from Miami came back with only pot. I guess he could have had a serious case of the "munchies." Lol. 
Like Turtle said, it could be something that doesn't show up on the tox screen. That also concerns me.

Now I'm gonna go full conspiracy (not saying I believe this): government testing of some form of weaponized mad cow disease or something similar? Mind control? I just don't know, but all this scares the crap out of me.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

WatchUr6 said:


> Its just a guess on my part. The tox screen on that guy from Miami came back with only pot. I guess he could have had a serious case of the "munchies." Lol.
> Like Turtle said, it could be something that doesn't show up on the tox screen. That also concerns me.
> 
> Now I'm gonna go full conspiracy (not saying I believe this): government testing of some form of weaponized mad cow disease or something similar? Mind control? I just don't know, but all this scares the crap out of me.


Certainly would be an interesting way to take out your enemies: drop it into the adversary's capital city and let them devour each other for a week or two. Go in and clean up the stragglers.... creepy way to wage war!


----------



## Possumfam (Apr 19, 2011)

Y'all are taking my mind to places it'd never go by itself. Yuck. I must wear rose colored glasses, cuz I don't like to think "mankind" could devise so much hate. Of course, if I look back on history, I'd be proven wrong.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Possumfam said:


> Y'all are taking my mind to places it'd never go by itself. Yuck. I must wear rose colored glasses, cuz I don't like to think "mankind" could devise so much hate. Of course, if I look back on history, I'd be proven wrong.


Unfortunately the human heart is capable of very bad things.


----------



## WatchUr6 (May 18, 2012)

Turtle said:


> Certainly would be an interesting way to take out your enemies: drop it into the adversary's capital city and let them devour each other for a week or two. Go in and clean up the stragglers.... creepy way to wage war!


Governments have been know to test and perfect their weapons on their own population before using it on the battle field.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

mojo4 said:


> Don't know if anyone remembers the 1st incident in miami. Remember when they cleaned up the body they were in the bunny/chem suits with respirators. Why?? The same day the gov said it was drugs. The next day it was bath salts. Tox screenings take weeks to come back and when it did it was only weed. Even weed laced with PCP or other drugs would show up but nothing did. Only weed. Now why do you clean up a bloody corpse/crime scene in bunny suits unless you are protecting against some transmittable virus/disease. Why was hawks patient snatched away? All these questions lead to only one answer and that is this is a transmittable virus/disease and the gov is trying to clean it up and hide it. I'm sure turtle the gov backer would say its nonsense and our good and noble gov would never do such a thing so I ask what's the other answer? Either trauma is lying about the military taking his patient away and in miami they cleaned up in bunny suits cause they had a party to go to and didn't want to get blood on their dancin shoes or....... there is a zombie virus.


You wear complete protective gear whenever there's blood. All kinds of diseases can be spread by contact with blood. Such as HIV.

A zombie virus would be a pretty lame virus to make as viruses go. If I was going to design a virus for use against an enemy I'd want one that is spread by casual contact, has a long incubation period during which the host is spreading the disease but has no symptoms, and is then fatal once symptoms start. I'd also want it to target people of specific races or ethnic groups. For example, if you want to attack Iran you'd make it so that the virus would look for a certain gene common to people from Iran. If the virus found the gene it would continue its process of infection but if it didn't find it, it would just shut off.

You could also use the virus to thin the US population by targeting specific ethnic groups. You could make the virus active only against people who have Scandinavian ancestry or West African ancestry or whatever you wanted.

I'm sure if scientists in Iran could develop a virus that targeted only Jews they would do it.


----------



## pdxr13 (Oct 6, 2011)

low-dosage of VX? Growling and biting sounds like hallucinations.


----------



## Southerntactical1 (Oct 3, 2012)

Check for rabies.


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

pdxr13 said:


> low-dosage of VX? Growling and biting sounds like hallucinations.


It's been I.Ded as "devil's breath"AKA Scopolomine, but OBVIOUSLY mixed with something else.Scopolomine can be delivered in numerous ways and breaks down to background chemicals in under 48 hours.its been used for psyops and interrogations due to the fact it makes the user programmable.


----------



## mojo4 (Feb 19, 2012)

BillS said:


> You wear complete protective gear whenever there's blood. All kinds of diseases can be spread by contact with blood. Such as HIV.
> 
> Nope. I've been to plenty of scenes where the blood n guts are all over and never have seen someone in a bunny suit with masks. Ask the other medics or LEO's here but I've never seen it.


----------

